# Neapolitan: Dint'e vene



## hamoc

mi piace molto la canzone "Caruso" con la voce di Lara Fabian. 
pero' non ho capito questo brano nella canzone : "Te voglio bene assai 
Ma tanto ma tanto bene sai. E' una catena ormai che scioglie il sangue dint'e vene sai"
che vuol dire din'te vene? e' dialetto?


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao! 
Sì, è dialetto napoletano o comunque di quella zona. "Dint'e vene" vuol dire "il sangue (che scorre) nelle ( letteralmente dentro)  le vene"


----------



## annapo

Io vedo anche un'altra sfumatura.

E' una catena ormai che scioglie il sangue dint'e vene = è una catena ormai che scioglie il sangue dentro le vene.

Dalle mie parti (non tanto distanti da dove l'autore di questa canzone proviene) si trova una espressione simile: "sentirsi sciogliere" o "sciogliere" o "cosa che fa sciogliere il sangue" col significato di: _p__rovare una forte emozione_.

Forse un qualche esperto di medicina antica ci potrebbe spiegare che anticamente si riteneva che in presenza di forti emozioni il sangue di "sciogliesse"


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao,Anche :http://forum.wordreference.com/show...97526&highlight=una+catena+ormai+che+scioglie


----------



## sergio_p

La frase è anche una citazione da "Dicitencello vuje" (Diteglielo voi), una delle più celebri canzoni napoletane, scritta nel 1930 da Rodolfo Falvo (musica) ed Enzo Fusco (testo).
Il ritornello dice:

_"E' na passione cchiù forte 'e *na catena*,
*ca me turmenta ll'anema *e non me fa campà"._

(E' una passione più forte di una catena / che mi tormenta l'anima e non mi fa vivere).

Forse c'è anche un riferimento a "Carmela" (Bruni-Palomba, 1975):

_"Tu chiagne sulo si nisciuno vede e strille sulo si nisciuno sente
ma nun' è acqua *'o sanghe dint' 'e vvene*, Carmela Carmè"_

(_Tu piangi solo se nessuno vede e gridi solo se nessuno sente / ma non è acqua il sangue nelle vene Carmela Carmé_).

Il ritornello di "Caruso" cita anche il titolo di un'altra celebre canzone, "Je *te voje bene assaje*", dato che Caruso era ovviamente famoso come interprete di canzoni napoletane, oltre che come cantante lirico.

PS: cerca la versione originale di Lucio Dalla. E' molto più bella di quella della Fabian.


----------

